# Best MAC concealer



## `ColourMePretty (Apr 14, 2007)

I desperately need a really good concealer, only looking at MAC for the moment though. I'm not sure if the range is different in the US, or in MAC stores in the UK, but at my local counter I can get:

Studio Touch up stick

select cover up

select moisturecover

studio finish spf 35

studio stick concealer.



I've read all the descriptions, etc. on the site, but I'm still pretty clueless as to which one would be best for me.

I have dark circle under my eyes...they're not really visible but upclose they look kinda dark, as if my liner/mascara has smudged a little. And i have large-ish freckles which make them appear a little worse.

Would I need one the same colour as my foundation or does a lighter/darker shade work best?

Also, i heard that salmon concealers are better for neutralising the darkness (it was posted on here a few weeks back but i don't think we ever found a good salmon-coloured one!)

Sorry for all the questions, but I haven't had much luck with concealers!

THANKS TO ANYONE WHO CAN HELP!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 14, 2007)

i liked moisturecover the most for my dark circles, but that's when i mixed it with a heavy-duty concealer.

the most coverage, in my opinion, is studio finish. i've never used it on my dark circles, though.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

i use the one in the eyeshadow pot lol. i dont know the name but if i need max coverage i put it on by itself. if i dont need as much coverage i put a drop of moisturizer in it ans swirl with my bruch and i can usually cover everything with just that one drop.


----------



## devilxann (Apr 14, 2007)

MAc is a very good make up they have nice color!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Apr 14, 2007)

MAC Studiofinish. It's a great concealer and it covers very well. The only thing that really irks me is how quickly it creases, so as soon as you get it on your skin you have to set it immediately or you'll have lines that you never knew you had before!

I would have to say that moisturecover is superior in some respects in blending and non-creasing.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 14, 2007)

I was told by a MAC S.A. that Studio Finish SPF 35 had the most coverage, and I've really liked it for covering dark circles. It is a little drying though so I always use an undereye moisturizer under it first (I like Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream; it seems to help to set the concealer.)Select Moisture Cover,which is less drying, just didn't provide enough coverage for me, but if your circles are fairly light, you may not need the concealer with the most coverage.


----------



## lovelygal (Apr 15, 2007)

I have the studio stick. I like it , I just apply a little bit with concealer brush..


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the select moisturecover...it works really great for me.


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have dry skin, be careful with the MAC concealer in the pot. It is very sticky and thick and hard to spread. Most MAC MA will admit they have to mix it with eye cream or moisturizer to get it to spread easily.

I currently use only Bobbi Brown corrector under foundation. I have pink undertones and can't use her concealer which is yellow-based. I am going to try the MAC concealer in the tube next or the pot with a mix with moisturizer. You can't go wrong with all the shades that MAC has!


----------



## breathless (Apr 15, 2007)

i hope you find something that suits you.


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey, thanks for all the rec's, etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I finally got select moisture cover yesterday...the MA used all of them under my eyes to see which one was best, and this one does the job perfect.

Only thing is, I accidentally told her my foundation was NW25 when it's actually NW15, so now I've got an NW25 concealer that's a little too dark for me! :eusa_wall: :2:

I think they may let me return it, it hasn't been used yet...if not, I'll just use a bit less each time 'cos it only really looks bad when I put a fair bit on


----------



## CubNan (Apr 15, 2007)

You should be able to return it if unused.


----------



## sugarquayn (Apr 15, 2007)

I use the studio stick, and it covers my circles pretty well. I just use a concealer brush. Hope you find something you like.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 16, 2007)

Studio Touch up stick

select cover up

studio stick concealer

i like all three of them, but it just depends on what im covering up.

i use studio touch up stick for days when im really lazy and use it on like zits and stuff, and for travel (i use it under my eyes, as a es base etc)...

i use the select cover up for covering up reddness and brown spots

and i use studio stick concealer for heavy duty zit cover-up.


----------



## han (Apr 16, 2007)

i like and use moisture cover


----------

